# 34yo hoping for SOF option(s)



## standbycontact (Jan 14, 2016)

Hello SS community. I'm a 34yo SSgt in the USMCR and am researching options to go SF through any branch that has openings for a prior service guy. PFT 283, CFT 300, Expert Rifle, Expert Pistol, Advanced Swim Qual, 12 mile ruck in 2:58.

Here are the cliffs notes:
A lot of the options people talk about are in forums written several years ago. What is currently (January 2016) my best option/contract/branch for trying to join the SOF community in my situation? Go active duty and drop papers for A&S?

The long version:
Based on all of your forum conversations I've read so far, I've done research ahead of time:
- Talked to Army recruiter: Big Green does not have any options for a prior service guy at my age to join with an 18X or Option 40 contract. They offered me a "long shot": Request an administrative demotion from the Corps to E-5, go active duty with a 68V Respiratory Specialist MOS and then once in the unit, I drop papers to go to A&S. They have no other jobs available.

- I called SORB and they said my best option is to get on active duty as soon as possible (no matter what job is offered) and then drop papers for A&S. According to the Business Rules for Prior Service, there are no E-6 openings unless I speak another language or am Airborne (which I'm not).

-Filled out questionnaire for NG rep63 info with a recruiter and am waiting to hear back.

- MARSOC will not take me. They only allow E4/E5 to apply from the Reserves. The Corps won't let me go active duty at this time (no open slots for an E-6 augmentee in my MOS). I attended A&S in 2011, completed the course but was not selected. They invited me back but I then got selected for SSgt. Talk about a bittersweet promotion, huh?

- Talked to Air Force recruiter and they will only take me as a reservist. They have no PJ reserve options at this time.

-Haven't talked to navy yet but will this week.

I know that people find loopholes to fulfill their dreams. I think my background can offer a lot for this country and I want to serve with some brothers who love this place as much as I do. Hopefully, me asking now isn't too late.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

S/F,
Standby Contact


----------



## Theirb123 (Jan 14, 2016)

AF Reserve SOF will take you but you have to live close enough and pass their modified PAST. Every unit is different. Skip the Reserve recruiter and reach out to the specific unit's recruiter. As far as I know they are always looking, if you can meet their standards.


----------



## Red-Dot (Jan 14, 2016)

What state are you in?


----------



## standbycontact (Jan 14, 2016)

@Theirb123 You're right. I just talked to the AF Reseve recruiter and he admitted that there are SOF options in the AF Reserve but they discourage people from trying. I looked up the requirements on the PAST and I don't think that would be a problem.

@Red-Dot Texas, but I hear Utah is pretty, where there is a NG SF unit.


----------



## Theirb123 (Jan 14, 2016)

They said who discourages people from trying? The recruiter or the unit? I believe there are PJ units in Florida, Arizona?, NY, Alaska, Kentucky as well as CCT in Kentucky.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 14, 2016)

standbycontact said:


> @Theirb123 You're right. I just talked to the AF Reseve recruiter and he admitted that there are SOF options in the AF Reserve but they discourage people from trying. I looked up the requirements on the PAST and I don't think that would be a problem.
> 
> @Red-Dot Texas, but I hear Utah is pretty, where there is a NG SF unit.


Texas has two SF Companies, and two (three?) Conventional Airborne companies.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 14, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> Texas has two SF Companies, and two (three?) Conventional Airborne companies.



Two line units, 1/143rd INF (AIRBORNE) C trp 124 CAV (LRS), and a support Rigger unit, but can't remember their unit.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 15, 2016)

standbycontact said:


> @Theirb123 You're right. I just talked to the AF Reseve recruiter and he admitted that there are SOF options in the AF Reserve but they discourage people from trying. I looked up the requirements on the PAST and I don't think that would be a problem.
> 
> @Red-Dot Texas, but I hear Utah is pretty, where there is a NG SF unit.



You haven't done your research, there is a NG SF unit in TX.


----------



## standbycontact (Jan 15, 2016)

@Theirb123 The AFR recruiter said that. He said there is a lot of flying to different places to do the interviews and tests on my own dime. I said, "...and? I'm not letting a few flights stop me from this. I'll do what it takes".

@x SF med You're right. I initially looked at the wrong site.

All, it might be a moot point now to talk about going active Army SF since SORB told me yesterday that their cut-off age is now 36 (in service or prior service), regardless of rank, status, etc. I would have to get a reduction in rank, take a job with a short AIT and try to attend A&S before I'm 36 (14 months from now). Does this change if I go rep 63 (age and rank requirements)? I left a message with the local NG recruiter and filled out a contact form on the NG SF website but haven't heard back yet.

The AFR recruiter said that they would take me at my age for PJ and I could keep my rank.


----------



## DZ (Jan 16, 2016)

@standbycontact - You could contact the two 19th Group companies in Texas and see if they will let you attend a SFRE while you're still in the Marines, and to see what your options are.


----------



## standbycontact (Jan 16, 2016)

@DeadZeppelin That's cool. I didn't know they let people from other branches do that. On Monday, I'll call the 19th and get more info.


----------



## standbycontact (Jan 16, 2016)

Update: my conditional release from the Marine Corps has been submitted. Once that is finished, the Air Force recruiter can talk to me about PJ options.

If anyone has new information on contracts and options for me to try, I'm all ears. I'll update you as things develop.


----------



## Hillclimb (Jan 18, 2016)

Keep a paper trail on that DD-368. Get the next POC, and start a time stamped message with each rung of the ladder. Follow up on it frequently

It likes to sit motionless on desks sometimes, because people have never seen or processed one before.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 18, 2016)

Hillclimb said:


> Keep a paper trail on that DD-368. Get the next POC, and start a time stamped message with each rung of the ladder. Follow up on it frequently
> 
> It likes to sit motionless on desks sometimes, because people have never seen or processed one before.


Golden advice ^^^^^^^

Can be applied to many paperwork actions.


----------



## standbycontact (Jan 18, 2016)

@Hillclimb @DA SWO 
Roger that, gents. I am all over them. and am "babysitting" the docs as they are changing hands. Luckliy, my unit is only step below the major subordinate command, so there shouldn't be too many hands in the pie.

Update: No love from the NG recruiters. I've left two emails and messages with no reply.

Everyone: Does this AFR deal look to be the best option for me? The waters for what's available/optional are murky.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 18, 2016)

standbycontact said:


> @Hillclimb @DA SWO
> Roger that, gents. I am all over them. and am "babysitting" the docs as they are changing hands. Luckliy, my unit is only step below the major subordinate command, so there shouldn't be too many hands in the pie.
> 
> Update: No love from the NG recruiters. I've left two emails and messages with no reply.
> ...


I had bad luck dealing with ANG/NG Recruiters, they have enough walk-ins that they tend to ignore phone calls.


----------



## standbycontact (Jan 18, 2016)

@DA SWO Good point. I'll do a walk-in tomorrow.


----------



## standbycontact (Jun 1, 2016)

Gents, I just wanted to update you all and let you know that the inter-service transfer was approved.

 After working with my recruiter and a Pararescue representative, I was invited to assess with an AFR RQS in August. We will have to do a little dancing around the time in service restrictions, but it shouldn't be a problem.
For the next few months I'll be getting ready for that. I'm really looking forward to it!
Thank you to all for your helpful advice.


----------



## bcrimz47 (Jul 6, 2016)

Any more news with your progress? Have they done any type of interview process to get out of the way before you do the assessment in August?


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 7, 2016)

Thanks for geeping us updated. We do like to see success with our member's SOF quest succeed.


----------



## standbycontact (Jul 9, 2016)

@bcrimz47 Nothing new has taken place or changed. I've learned from a few different sources that in between the PAST and the interview, there will be a little bit of a thrashing. I'm not saying that it will be cake, but I feel having been through Marine Corps training, I'll be a little more mentally prepared for it than say, a junior Air Force candidate. They don't cover anything, so I'll have to get my own flight, hotel and food. A friend of mine who just left for indoc, and is going active duty, seems to have everything covered. It looks like there's a big difference between active duty and reserve in that regard. I'm not a hundred percent sure, but it might have something to do with the unit having to pay for all the training if they accept me. Are you looking at doing Air Force Reserve pararescue?

@Red Flag 1 Thanks. I appreciate the encouragement and will keep you guys posted.


----------



## bcrimz47 (Jul 10, 2016)

Makes sense, why would the unit waste the money to pay for you until they know they will be accepting you, maybe they will reimburse you if they end up accepting you. Do you know how long you'll be there for from beginning of PAST to the interview? Also, any word on how long they take to get back to you on if you were accepted or not?




standbycontact said:


> @bcrimz47  Are you looking at doing Air Force Reserve pararescue?



I have been of recent , I'm in the Navy reserves and after working for an emt for some time I found a passion for medicine and looked into cross rating to HM but they have always been at 100%+ manning so it is nearly impossible to do so. I believe the best options I could strive for would be Pararescue or 18-D in the Army but before your post mentioning the DD form 368 I figured the only way to do this would be to wait until my contract was up, be released from the navy, and try to get into one of these programs as prior service.  From what I read on the navy MILPERSMAN 1910-102 SEPARATION BY REASON OF CHANGES IN SERVICE OBLIGATION form it sounds pretty straight forward, for reservists at least, as long as you are not in an undermanned rate, am I understanding this correctly? Any other information on the 368 you can give would be great as well.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 10, 2016)

bcrimz47 said:


> Makes sense, why would the unit waste the money to pay for you until they know they will be accepting you, maybe they will reimburse you if they end up accepting you. Do you know how long you'll be there for from beginning of PAST to the interview? Also, any word on how long they take to get back to you on if you were accepted or not?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should look at Aeromed Tech too (fall back)


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 10, 2016)

standbycontact said:


> @bcrimz47 Nothing new has taken place or changed. I've learned from a few different sources that in between the PAST and the interview, there will be a little bit of a thrashing. I'm not saying that it will be cake, but I feel having been through Marine Corps training, I'll be a little more mentally prepared for it than say, a junior Air Force candidate. They don't cover anything, so I'll have to get my own flight, hotel and food. A friend of mine who just left for indoc, and is going active duty, seems to have everything covered. It looks like there's a big difference between active duty and reserve in that regard. I'm not a hundred percent sure, but it might have something to do with the unit having to pay for all the training if they accept me. Are you looking at doing Air Force Reserve pararescue?
> 
> @Red Flag 1 Thanks. I appreciate the encouragement and will keep you guys posted.


Disagree, Water Con is a beast of it's own.
You need to be comfortable in the water.


----------



## bcrimz47 (Jul 10, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> You should look at Aeromed Tech too (fall back)



Just checked it out briefly, definitely  looks like something I would be interesting in pursuing, do you know if its common at all for someone to get an AD Pararescue contract with a fallback of Aeromed Tech guaranteed.


----------



## standbycontact (Jul 10, 2016)

@DA SWO
No need to disagree. I only said my ability to handle thrashing was higher than some new kid who's never had it before. I agree that it will be hard. I have a WSQ (usmc) swim qual which basically involves people f**king with you while you're trying to swim. I feel confident in water.

@bcrimz47
Once I figured out what was needed for the package, the submission of the inter-service transfer was actually really easy. I'm hesitant to give you the process for the Marine Corps because I'm sure it'll be different in the Navy. Aside from the DD 368, you'll probably need a letter from your recruiter in the other service and an AA form. Especially as a reservist, there really isn't a big reason for them to stop you from transferring.


----------



## bcrimz47 (Jul 10, 2016)

Yeah Milpersman made it out to seem pretty straight forward as long as you have 2 years of drilling done and theres plan for your unit to be deployed soon. I'm going to continue to train hard while in the reserves and try to become a more appealing candidate for what Pararescue is looking for. Having said that is there a particular qual you earned while in the Marines that stood out to the Pararescue recruiter as something you could bring to the table?

By the way do you mention what reserve unit you are going through, I may have missed that.


----------



## Hillclimb (Jul 10, 2016)

Sorry, but WSQ is not water con. 

I'm not sure how AFSOC conducts water training, but I would be prepared to hold your breath, even when youre weezing and don't want to, or just finished a 50 count set of calisthenics.

I don't know how else do describe SOF water con. Medieval torture? 

If you can find a empty pool, and can run pool cards on it sideways, I'd start there and with cammie top and bottoms. Doing 4 sets of crawl. 10-15 rest. 1 underwater. 4 sets of crawl. 10-15 second rest. 2 underwaters. 4 sets of crawl. 10-15 seconds rest. Strip blouse, repeat. Strip trousers. Repeat. Add calisthenics. Brick treads. Brick pushes. Suicide lanes. Underwater brick walks. Shorten rest. Etc.

All with the supervision of a lifeguard and buddy.


----------



## standbycontact (Jul 20, 2016)

@bcrimz47
I'm not sure about other AFSCs, but the Air Force Reserve recruiter didn't really ask me about my previous qualifications other than basic eligibility requirements: medical, security clearance, etc.
I think that they're waiting to see if I pass the assessment (PAST and interview) before they get into that other stuff.

PS- You should try to get your profile verified on here. It helps people know you're actually military and serious about your intentions. 

@Hillclimb
I don't know another way to say that I totally respect the water con and do not doubt its nastiness. Is there even a chance you can agree that a seasoned Marine might have a leg up on a 19 year old fresh out of high school? That's all I'm saying.

Awesome workout! I'll definitely add that to my routine. Are the crawl sets at a 50m distance and the underwaters at 25m? Thanks, brother!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 20, 2016)

standbycontact said:


> @Hillclimb
> I don't know another way to say that I totally respect the water con and do not doubt its nastiness. Is there even a chance you can agree that a seasoned Marine might have a leg up on a 19 year old fresh out of high school? That's all I'm saying



I don't know bro, did you see this thread ? 

Water Con (Underwaters)

Are you comparing water con to what we did in the Corps?  This shit looks a whole lot more evil. I'd put my money on the 19 year old out of high school who was on the swim team - I genuinely wish you all the success, just be sure of what you are getting into.


----------



## Etype (Jul 22, 2016)

standbycontact said:


> I don't know another way to say that I totally respect the water con and do not doubt its nastiness. Is there even a chance you can agree that a seasoned Marine might have a leg up on a 19 year old fresh out of high school? That's all I'm saying.


The water is probably one of the most skill specific areas of military training. There are OLD men with good technique who can absolutely destroy young studs in the water.


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Jul 29, 2016)

stadnbycontact:

I am 33 y/o male, prior service Army. Back in March I received an age waiver for an 18x contract but had to drop it until I can pay some of my student loans down (personal decision not army required). I think if you try you may also get a reduction in grade to come in as an E-4 as required but that would be an extra hurdle for you.


----------



## standbycontact (Jul 29, 2016)

@BlackSmokeRisinG

Thanks, brother. I'm already on the path towards Pararescue and test next month.

Back when I talked to the Army about 18X, it essentially was impossible for someone in my position (time in service, rank, age, etc.). Thanks for the suggestion anyway.


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Jul 29, 2016)

Your welcome I didn't read the whole thread, good luck.


----------



## Peacemaker01 (Jul 30, 2016)

The LRS in Texas is great, the 143rd... not so much.


----------



## AWP (Jul 30, 2016)

Peacemaker01 said:


> The LRS in Texas is great,



They're probably going away. We have a thread on it elsewhere.


----------



## Peacemaker01 (Jul 31, 2016)

That's too bad bout the LRS. As to OP, be wary the AF. They typically dislike the smell of all things grunt. Hope your service record is spotless.


----------



## standbycontact (Aug 15, 2016)

Not a grunt and have a spotless record. Thanks.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Aug 15, 2016)

Not to imply that the CWST I went through is much compared to other services water qualifications, but if you're in shape, and not scared of the water.... then the rest will come with either training, or stubborness, preferably whichever is more beneficial to the situation at hand.  

Don't fucking quit.


----------



## Theirb123 (Aug 15, 2016)

So how'd the test go?


----------



## standbycontact (Aug 16, 2016)

@Ranger Psych I won't quit. Thanks for the encouragement!

@Theirb123 Test is coming up soon. I'll update this post after it happens.


----------



## standbycontact (Aug 21, 2016)

Good news, everyone: I passed the assessment and was asked to join the RQS. 

The unit Chief and my recruiter are now going to work the paperwork and get me going.

A big thanks to all who helped me down this path.


----------



## BloodStripe (Aug 23, 2016)

Boom. Congrats!


----------



## Peacemaker01 (Aug 24, 2016)

standbycontact said:


> Not a grunt and have a spotless record. Thanks.


In the AF, SecFo is a grunt. In the wild blue yonder, Marine is a grunt. You'll be gtg with the AFSOC guys of course. Just a heads up: Zoomies are an entirely different "military". But hey, they're better than the Navy.


----------



## BloodStripe (Aug 24, 2016)

Peacemaker01 said:


> In the AF, SecFo is a grunt. In the wild blue yonder, Marine is a grunt. You'll be gtg with the AFSOC guys of course. Just a heads up: Zoomies are an entirely different "military". But hey, they're better than the Navy.



Security Forces people in the Airforce really consider themselves grunts? Hahahahahaha.


----------



## Peacemaker01 (Aug 24, 2016)

NavyBuyer said:


> Security Forces people in the Airforce really consider themselves grunts? Hahahahahaha.


The motto for SecFo is "Infantry of the AF". Interestingly, SecFo is by policy only AFSC that doesn't have to do Army boot if they cross over. Sidenote, SecFo gets really pissed when you use "SecFo", and many are the reclassed masses from AFSOC AFSCs and TACP.

I wouldn't say (all) SecFo consider themselves such, but to the spit shine asskissers in the big blue SecFo IS a grunt.


----------



## AWP (Aug 24, 2016)

Peacemaker01 said:


> The motto for SecFo is "Infantry of the AF". Interestingly, SecFo is by policy only AFSC that doesn't have to do Army boot if they cross over. Sidenote, SecFo gets really pissed when you use "SecFo", and many are the reclassed masses from AFSOC AFSCs and TACP.
> 
> I wouldn't say (all) SecFo consider themselves such, but to the spit shine asskissers in the big blue SecFo IS a grunt.



Having dealt with them in the past, calling them "infantry" anything is clownshoes. They are also the reclassed masses from anyone who fails almost any tech school. Fail out of a comm AFSC? Straight to AFSF. Generally speaking, the board's opinion of that AFSC is low. In a decade on this forum I don't recall a single member advising anyone to take a Security Forces job.


----------



## CDG (Aug 24, 2016)

Peacemaker01 said:


> In the AF, SecFo is a grunt. In the wild blue yonder, Marine is a grunt. You'll be gtg with the AFSOC guys of course. Just a heads up: Zoomies are an entirely different "military". But hey, they're better than the Navy.



Let's not perpetuate the unfounded opinions some AFSCs may have of themselves.


----------

